# Deutsche Singlespeed Meisterschaft Nürnberg - Danke Franken!



## phatlizard (30. November 2003)

An Alle, die heute in Grosshabersdorf dabei waren und die erste Deutsche Singlespeed-Meisterschaft ausgerichtet haben - oder auch nur Cheerleader gespielt haben - ein grosses Dankeschön!
Glückwunsch an Mike Fuchs - ein Local-Hero hat gewonnen

Ich hab auch gelernt, daß 6 auf Kraut nix mit Landwirschafts-Geschlechtsverkehr zu tun hat!

Die Sprachschwierigkeiten waren auch nicht so gross und ausserdem werd ich auch nie wieder Nord-Bayern sagen!
Aber dieses Tauscher-Bier ist schon ne ganz schöne Plörre - oder???

phaty


----------



## Techniker (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich hab auch gelernt, daß 6 auf Kraut nix mit Landwirschafts-Geschlechtsverkehr zu tun hat!
> Die Sprachschwierigkeiten waren auch nicht so gross und ausserdem werd ich auch nie wieder Nord-Bayern sagen!
> Aber dieses Tauscher-Bier ist schon ne ganz schöne Plörre - oder???
> phaty *



Auch wenn ich kein 1-Gang-Franke bin:
(Und damit folglich nicht dabei war.)
Schön, daß es Dir in *FRANKEN* gefallen hat.
Ich hab mich auch schnell an die gute Küche gewöhnt.
(ca. 20kg mehr in zehn  Jahren  )

Abgesehen davon, daß die Brühe _Tucher_ heißt und es besseres gibt wie z.B. _Meister_ , _Held_ oder _Penning - Zeißler_ (hmm, lecker, lecker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TREKTOMMY (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, Phat und Restliche Singlespeeder-Gemeinde!
Habe mich heute bei meinem Debut sauwohl in Eurer Mitte gefühlt, auch wenn ich mein Vorabendprogramm im Kreis meiner Familie zelebriert hatte (immerhin auch ein paar Bierle).
Die Singlespeeder sind schon eine harte Truppe und ich finds echt super, wie lax der "Renngedanke" genommen wird.
Ich freu mich tierisch über meinen "2.Platz" . Auch dass weiter nix passiert ist auf der anspruchsvollen Strecke (ich hoffe der gestürzten Dame geht es wieder besser?!-auf jeden Fall mal röntgen lassen: hab da so ne Geschichte von ner Schlägerei gehört, da hat einer nen Schlag gekriegt und dann am nächsten Tag beim Naseputzen sein Auge aus der Höhle geblasen, weil da ein Sprung im Schädel war... naja hoff mer des Beste...) 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich dem Eingangradeln treu bleiben und denke, dass sich unsere Wege wieder treffen werden.
Bis die Tage 
Euer 
TREKTOMMY
P.S.: Bin einer der beiden "Schwarzkittel"(Foto) beim Überholen


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> Abgesehen davon, daß die Brühe Tucher *



Na wer will sich schon so genau an den Namen erinnern ... !  

phaty


----------



## Coffee (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi SSP`ler,


auch ich möchte hiermit den Organisatoren ein dickes LOB aussprechen. Habt Ihr wirklich prima gemacht. alles hat gepasst. auch für den Zuschauer war es ein tolles Ereignis. Schon die Streckenwahl war super. Da alles erreichbar war auf dem Rundkurs. Ein Paar ansprechende Bilder habe ich natürlich auch gemacht ;-) Und die nicht nur von den Rennfahrern ;-)

hier die ersten Eindrücke.......

Der Start





alle rennen....





manche eher langsam





nicht die letzten werden auch die ersten sein ;-)





augen zu und durch


----------



## Diva (1. Dezember 2003)

Schöner Eindruck!

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Mike Fuchs auch Single-Speed fährt. 
Nur, dass er bei Einzelzeitfahren (Rennrad) erfolgsverwöhnte Fahrer hinter sich lässt und es beim MTB-Downhill auch ganz schön krachen lässt. 
Damit habt Ihr aber auch einen starken Mitstreiter gehabt!
Gibts auch einen Link oder Ergebnisliste vom Rennen. 
Wer weiß, wer da noch alles so als Single-Speeder auftaucht.

Diva


----------



## Marcus (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Gibts auch einen Link oder Ergebnisliste vom Rennen. *



*SingleSpeed Euro Mafia*

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## sketcher (1. Dezember 2003)

@rob & rikman,

scheint, daß ihr die Sache nicht richtig ernst nehmt? Wolltet wohl noch euer letztes Bier fortbringen? Oder sollten die anderen wenigstens den Hauch einer Chance bekommen? 

Naja, eigentlich ein Wunder, daß ihr eure Räder überhaupt wiedergefunden habt. 








Grüße,
sketcher

Übrigens: Sehr geil, die www.gbbc.de


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Ergebnisliste vom Rennen.
> *



Mike Fuchs - Deutscher Meister
Alle Anderen - Deutscher Vize-Meister

Siggi Schmidt - Deutsche Meisterin
Die zwei anderen  Deutsche Vize-Meisterin!

*SO* machen wir das beim Singlespeeden!

phaty


----------



## vs900 (1. Dezember 2003)

War auf alle fälle ein gelungener Nachmittag, auch wenn ich meinen kleinen Sohn danach erstmal Dampfstrahlen musste 
Bei der nächsten veranstaltung, bei und in Franken, werd ich auf allefälle wieder anwesend sein und kräftich Foddos machen..

grüße auf dem schönen Franken
Thomas


----------



## Altitude (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mike Fuchs - Deutscher Meister
> ...



daß Du Dich immer nur an die Hälfte erinnern kannst:

bester Magnum P.I.-Imitator: Whoa

Bergpreis:  der Alexxx

Aber: die DM ist Schnee von gestern, lasst uns nun kräftig in die Hände für die WM2004 spucken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> daß Du Dich immer nur an die Hälfte erinnern kannst*



naja wenn man mich nach der Finisher-Liste fragt! 

Ich habe heute in Berlin Zimmer "vorreserviert" ... 300 Betten! Grosse Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus!

phaty

Nochmal gute Besserung an Rosie!


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Dezember 2003)

meine danksagung steht schon im ssp-forum.trotzdem nochmal einen riesendank an alle.es war sooooooo geil.

@phaty:und du meinst 300 betten reichen


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@phaty:und du meinst 300 betten reichen *



Wenn die SSWC-COCA-COLA Spots erstmal im TV laufen, dann wird das mit den 300 knapp!

Kommerz-Phaty


----------



## Altitude (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wenn die SSWC-COCA-COLA Spots erstmal im TV laufen, dann wird das mit den 300 knapp!
> ...



Soll ich Pepsi etwa wieder absagen????


----------



## lebaron (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Soll ich Pepsi etwa wieder absagen???? *



gut ich schick cannondale auch noch per telegram das coke den zuschlag bekommen hat - naja die dosen machen das schon unter sich aus ....

aber zurück zum thema, schade dass ich nicht dabei war, scheint wohl doch eine mehr als gelungene veranstaltung geworden zu sein - voller kommerz und privater interessen - fürchterlich


wm 2004 wir kommen - HEUREKA


basti


----------



## Hoerni (1. Dezember 2003)

war das geil!!

Endlich mal ein Rundkurs, Berlin hatte mich maximal geschafft - hier konntest Du jedenfalls ein paar mehr Runden drehen. 

Ich benantrage hiermit für die WM eine Cruiser-Wertung, da schneide ich vielleicht ganz ok ab?!

Die Organisatoren haben ganze Arbeit geleistet, war absolut TOP!!

Bis die Tage,

Hörni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *Ich benantrage hiermit für die WM eine Cruiser-Wertung, da schneide ich vielleicht ganz ok ab?!
> *



Wird es geben! Neben Tandem und Einrad ...!


----------



## Frazer (2. Dezember 2003)

Dann kannst ja auch gleich noch a Einzelwertung für Fully-Fahrer einführen  

Oder eine für Kantenklatscher-Eingangfahrer mit nem Mindestgewicht von 16kg für's Bike   

Mir hat's Wochenende übrigens auch klasse gefallen, obwohl ich ja selber net mitgefahren bin. Aber ich glaube, für's nächste Jahr werd ich mir mein Cycletech entsprechend zurechtbauen....

Grüße
Volker


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Oder eine für Kantenklatscher-Eingangfahrer mit nem Mindestgewicht von 16kg für's Bike  *



Verlockende Idee ... muss mal drüber nachdenken ... och nö ... !
Aber mitfahren darf man so trotzdem!

phaty


----------

